# Alternate pixel center?



## ShadeZeRO (May 29, 2005)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v725/bhavikb/SysOpt/TAA2.jpg

What does that mean?  I found a setting under D3D on my omega drivers option, and it was on default..so i put it on off...still i gets it...


----------



## ShadeZeRO (May 31, 2005)

nobody knows howto turn alternative pixel center off?


----------



## djbbenn (May 31, 2005)

I don't have omega's, I use cat's. Maybe try getting the newset ones form ati's site. It should be disabled default on them. 

-Dan


----------

